# help this newbie out pls!! 1990 nissan 240sx overdrive kicks in and out



## moneymaker731 (Jun 28, 2005)

whats up guys,i need you help.i just bought this car,everthing is good exept that the overdrive button works sometimes.so the car stays in 3rd gear.my cousin told me that it could be cause of the battery not being charged enough to give everthing juice,but i went today to buy a new one.after that it worked but when i used the car later that day it didnt work again.please take a min and help me out gotta go back to the military and i need my car working so i can get there!! thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

moneymaker731 said:


> whats up guys,i need you help.i just bought this car,everthing is good exept that the overdrive button works sometimes.so the car stays in 3rd gear.


The throttle position sensor (TPS) may be defective; bad spot on the resistance track inside the TPS.


----------



## moneymaker731 (Jun 28, 2005)

*1990 240 sx plm*

thanks rogoman im new at this so i need to read up on it but now i got another plm!when i start the car and start driving,it feels like it starts in 3rd gear and doesnt change!! so i thought let me disconnect the battery and see if it does anything and it did! it reset and the plm went away.but the next day when i started it it did it again,so i have to keep disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it for it to work.my friend said it could be the transmission control module but im broke and i want to know what in can do too fix it my self. thanks again!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get a transmission control manual from a junkyard. I'm going to a junkyard soon, I plan on converting my car to a 5-speed shortly, I'll see if they have one.


----------



## moneymaker731 (Jun 28, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Get a transmission control manual from a junkyard. I'm going to a junkyard soon, I plan on converting my car to a 5-speed shortly, I'll see if they have one.


thanks dude


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

moneymaker731 said:


> thanks rogoman im new at this so i need to read up on it but now i got another plm!when i start the car and start driving,it feels like it starts in 3rd gear and doesnt change!! so i thought let me disconnect the battery and see if it does anything and it did! it reset and the plm went away.but the next day when i started it it did it again,so i have to keep disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it for it to work.my friend said it could be the transmission control module but im broke and i want to know what in can do too fix it my self. thanks again!


Yep, your friend may be right. Easy enough to find out if it fixes your problem. If you can get one from a junk yard, that would be your best bet. A brand new unit from a Nissan dealer is very expensive.


----------

